# FTP Client for DTiVo?



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Is there any FTP clients that work on dtivos? I tend to do a lot with mine from work, and it would be nice to be able to ftp between them while in a telnet session.

thanks


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

You can use the ftpput and ftpget included as part of the tivotools/busybox distro.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

cool thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

OK...so maybe I'm an idiot, but I can't get either ftpput or ftpget to actually transfer anything. I will try to search for some usage instructions, but if anyone has any quick thoughts of things to try, I'm all ears.

Here is an excerpt from what I try:

```
TiVo# ftpput
BusyBox v1.00 (2004.10.20-05:30+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: ftpput [options] remote-host remote-file local-file

Store a local file on a remote machine via FTP.

Options:
        -v, --verbose          Verbose
        -u, --username         Username to be used
        -p, --password         Password to be used
        -P, --port             Port number to be used

TiVo# ftpput 192.168.11.20 /etc/hosts /etc/hosts
ftpput: CWD error: Directory change failed; target is not a directory.
TiVo#
```


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Still can't get this working.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

After trying this myself, I can't get it to work either. I was using this:

```
busybox ftpput -v 1.2.3.4 /var/tmp /etc/hosts
```
I get a different error, but it still doesn't work, it may be that the relative simple ftp server on tivo doesn't support all commands. Mine dies on the ALLO command.

However, you can accomplish what you want using netcat (nc) in tivotools.

On destination tivo:

```
busybox nc -l -p 1234 > file.name
```
This sets up a listening "server" on port 1234 and will redirect the stream to the file.name.

On source tivo:

```
busybox nc 192.168.99.99 1234 < file.name
```
This sets up the "client" connecting to the "server" on port 1234 and redirecting the contents of file.name to the connection. This works for binary or ascii whatever; nc will just shovel the data back and forth. Both client and server will disconnect when complete. Netcat is pretty cool, they don't call it the "swiss army knife" for nothing.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

MungoJerrie said:


> After trying this myself, I can't get it to work either. I was using this:
> 
> ```
> busybox ftpput -v 1.2.3.4 /var/tmp /etc/hosts
> ...


I saw some info over on DDB that DocTauri was having the same issue with the ALLO command and said he hacked it and removed the ALLO and replaced it with NOOP to get ftpput working. I also tried ftpget, and it looked like it worked, but created an empty file. I should probably run it with verbose to see if I see anything. This netcat looks pretty cool though so I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## dageekkid (Aug 23, 2004)

run a FTP Server on the Tivo and use the desktop client to upload a file to DTivo...


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

dageekkid said:


> run a FTP Server on the Tivo and use the desktop client to upload a file to DTivo...


Think you're missing the point; he already is running an FTP server on the tivo, and he wants to run an ftp client on the tivo for tivo-to-tivo transfers without the need/use of a desktop.


----------

